# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Tips on How To Get Quick & Good Answers

## benishiryo

I'm trying to do this so that i can paste this link to OPs whenever needed.  If Admins/Mods find this useful, you guys can probably sticky this thread. 

1. Provide a sample Excel file.  It is generally preferred to a picture or a thread full of words

2. Sample file should:
i) indicate which cells you want the answers in.
ii) contain Before/After or desired answers.
iii) explain how those in (ii) are arrived, in layman's terms.  
additional points to consider:
iv) colour the cells on how /where to get the answers (sometimes not possible though)
v) try to maintain same cell references as actual file so that you do not have to change the formulas we provide when you transfer back to your own file.
vi) have a few examples/scenarios (not just 1 row so that we can see a pattern, and not your whole spreadsheet of thousands of rows where it is unnecessary).
vii) make sure you remove sensitive data

having all of the above ensures that you don't have to write long descriptions & it helps us zoom straight into the problem.  here are some examples that reiterate my points.

----------


## FDibbins

I think you have pretty much covered it Ben, I would just add that the sample workbook should not contain any sensitive info.  This is the "canned reply" I use...

I would suggest you upload a sample work book, (all sensitive data removed), showing what data you are working with, a few examples of what your expected outcome is, and how you arrived at that

On a side note (just pulling your leg), I like you you say to not upload pics, and then upload pics yourself LOL

----------


## benishiryo

yeah i use the canned replies too, but somehow people simply upload a sample file & that's it.  no before/after.  so i thought the pictures might help.  trying to display in the thread, but can't do it.  i'll add the removal of sensitive data to my OP.  thanks

----------


## abousetta

I remember there was a way to actually show the pics in the post instead of having to click on them ben. If you could do that then it would be much more visually appealing. I did this only once for the July competition and it worked out really well. Unfortunately I have forgotten how to accomplish the task again.

----------


## benishiryo

@abousetta:
yes i'm trying to do that too, but i can't seem to do it.  i followed MarvinP's thread here:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-tips...-a-thread.html
when i'm doing step 7, it says "error: Invalid File".  and his picture link was not downloaded when clicked.  mine are.  don't know where's the difference in uploading.  i had to right-click my picture links & Copy Link Address to get the link.

----------


## abousetta

Try usig jpeg instead of png files... if I remember correctly, that's the type the system accepts

----------


## abousetta

Here's the example I was talking about http://www.excelforum.com/excel-tips...d-vlookup.html

----------


## benishiryo

@abousetta:
yeah i know what you mean & i want to replicate that too like i mentioned in post #3, but can't seem to do it.  i have converted them all to jpeg & still no luck.  i've asked arlu for assistance.

----------


## MarvinP

OK Benishiryo,

I took your picture file of eg1.gif and copied it to my desktop.  I then saved it up to the ExcelForum website using Advanced Attach a file.  

I could then look or manage my attachments to find it was located at:
http://www.excelforum.com/attachment...1&d=1374198671 

Then I clicked on the Icon called "Insert Image" above the message area.  
This dialog has two tabs
1. From your Computer 
2. From a URL.  I clicked on this tab and Pasted the URL link above.  

This dialog has changed in that it used to work and now gives an error message of "invalid file type".  I'll report this to Arlette to see if the Tech Team can look at the changes.

@ Benishiryo - you are correct, I can no longer display a gif file in a post with the above change.

You are going to love this.....
While doing a PM to Arlette and trying to add a URL Image file to my PM post, it seemed to work.  I'd say again it looks to be a bug in the Tech Team's programming code.   

I PMed Arlette, DFibbins and Benishiryo in the message.  I really hope they can see the image in the PM to show it works sometimes.....

----------


## FDibbins

I can see a cute lil before and after pic  :Smilie:

----------


## abousetta

??? I'm confused... Marvin I don't see the picture... what am I missing?

----------


## arlu1201

Yeah i can see the pic in the msg too.  I will get this checked.

----------


## Tony Valko

Why not just enable the BB code IMG tags for this specific forum?

----------


## arlu1201

Thanks for the suggestion, Tony.  Will get this checked.

----------

